# Clutch pedal stick



## Chevyjey (May 19, 2017)

Hi, 
i only have 5000 km and when i try to shift, my clutch pedal stick at the bottom ( maybe its not the good word) and it take 2 sec to reach my feet when i release it. the dealer changed a master cylinder, the problem is still here but they said ''maybe it could place by itself''... maybe because they cant bleed it ? am ithe only one with this problem??


----------

